# Fibro Diagnosis



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Not so long ago, I posted this thread to say that I was giving my horse up for loan due to illness on my part. Well today, I am going to collect him after being let down by the borrower 

On 24th aug, I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia and treatment should begin soon. I am hoping to spend a bit of time with my horse before he goes out on loan again to someone else. I am looking forward to having a little ride, although I don't know how that is going to affect my body right now. We will see how it goes... At the moment, I am feeling quite positive about everything.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Im sorry it didnt work out but I am sure someone out there will step up. 

I am so incredibly sorry about your diagnosis. I can't imagine what that's like at all. I know with MS horseback riding helps the symptoms, but I am not sure if fibromyalgia is the same. 

Good luck to you, and enjoy your horse


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I know people who are on medications for fibromyalgia who have been able to lead normal lives again so maybe you shouldn't rush into loaning your horse out until you see how it works for you?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

My sister has Fibromyalgia and has had wonderful results with body pain by doing Pilates. She does take some meds but keeps active and has modified her diet as she found some foods triggered the symptoms more than others. She lives a happy healthy life and only deals occasional down days.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

My best friend has fibromyalgia and riding and working with her horse helps her immensely. When she rides, she needs far less pain medication. Perhaps don't rush into another loan-- now that you have a diagnosis, start treatment and see how things go?

I'm sorry for your diagnosis, but happy that you now know what's going on and can move forward from here.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am going to try everything I possibly can to keep well and get my equestrianism back. Some days, I really don't feel like it but, I am keeping positive  I have someone interested in loaning him who is a friend of a friend, so the option may be there if I need it.


----------

